
Arrival/Departure to require social media IDs, comments - quickben
https://www.regulations.gov/docketBrowser?rpp=25&so=DESC&sb=commentDueDate&po=0&D=USCBP-2007-0102
======
antimora
Here is the actual proposal:
[https://www.federalregister.gov/articles/2016/06/23/2016-148...](https://www.federalregister.gov/articles/2016/06/23/2016-14848/agency-
information-collection-activities-arrival-and-departure-record-
forms-i-94-and-i-94w-and)

Proposed Changes

DHS proposes to add the following question to ESTA and to Form I-94W: “Please
enter information associated with your online
presence—Provider/Platform—Social media identifier.” It will be an optional
data field to request social media identifiers to be used for vetting
purposes, as well as applicant contact information. Collecting social media
data will enhance the existing investigative process and provide DHS greater
clarity and visibility to possible nefarious activity and connections by
providing an additional tool set which analysts and investigators may use to
better analyze and investigate the case. Current Actions: This submission is
being made to extend the expiration date with a change to the information
collected as a result of adding a question about social media to ESTA and to
Form I-94W, as described in the Abstract section of this document. There are
no changes to the burden hours or to the information collected on Form I-94,
or the I-94 Web site. Type of Review: Revision. Affected Public: Individuals,
Carriers, and the Travel and Tourism Industry.

~~~
antimora
Here is a link to HN comments and discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12375616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12375616)

